# 101 reasons not to buy a windows phone 7.5



## ico (May 11, 2012)

Source: *101 Reasons Not to Buy A Windows Phone 7.5 :: My-Symbian ~ My-Maemo ~ My-MeeGo Forum*



> 101 REASONS NOT TO BUY A WINDOWS PHONE 7.5
> 
> WP7.5 (Mango) is already in its second generation but it still has many restrictions, limitations and serious usability issues. This is a list of its shortcomings as compared with other smartphone OS in the market. We are not comparing special features or abilities but those which have become the norm for all smartphones and even dumb phones. An Android, Symbian or MeeGo phone would have almost none of these shortcomings. An iphone share some restrictions with WP7.5 but is still miles ahead. Even the Nokia N9 running the first generation MeeGo OS is far better with none of the disastrous issues which impact on the sheer usability of the phone.
> 
> ...


----------



## dan4u (May 11, 2012)

Wow!! So many faults?? who'll want to buy such phones... Nokia better fix these issues or even better, take up Android as one of its platforms.


----------



## coderunknown (May 11, 2012)

was going to say something. better keep the name to myself.



> Or maybe they have some sort of manual, like "Building a smartphone for Newbies", and they cannot do anything without it, so they repeat the same steps as in early 2000s


rofl


----------



## AndroidFan (May 11, 2012)

Atleast its better than BADA... 

But seriously, it would be unfair to compare such a new OS with deeply entrenched OSes like iOS and Android... WP7 gives a decent user experience to people coming onboard from a feature phone...

Also, a lot of points in the negative list also apply to iOS...


----------



## ankit360 (May 11, 2012)

I m using Omnia w which cone with mango install and I have only one reason no to buy WP over Android is less app support as compared to Android. Other then that WP kik a$$ of Android easily


----------



## Sujeet (May 11, 2012)

Most of those Limitation are similar those of iOS.
Though some limitation like no SD card etc are just too much...

LOL even Symbian beats it hands down in features.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 11, 2012)

Wow..!! Great share ico.

I was only aware of the bluetooth thing and was actually planning to buy an WP phone to taste Metro UI.

And as usual, after reading this...I dumped the idea..!! I'm fine with Android 

Thanks a lot again ico for sharing this thing with us


----------



## ico (May 11, 2012)

I don't really care about SD Card and Bluetooth File Transfer. Other basic functionality missing is really worrying.

MeeGo > WP7.5.

I once wrote, iOS is for people who go to Paris from India via a connecting flight to Tokyo. One can still manage with this.

Windows Phone on the other hand is for people trying to cross sea by walking. Not even swimming.


----------



## sujoyp (May 11, 2012)

I agree with the person who said " I am satisfied with Omnia W just that it have less applications"

I find just no issues using it...
Omnia W have gorgeous screen a 3.7" super AMOLED 
super fast processor
capable of playing 1080p in full glory
zero lags
no hangs
nice animations

just I hate zune software and secondly if i dont get the next update

SD card is not a big issue....I wonder how iphone fans deal with these limitations


----------



## AndroidFan (May 11, 2012)

I agree atleast half of the 101 complaints against WP7 are valid... But the other 50% are just exaggerations to fill the list.. 



> 4. No micro-SD card support.



On my Samsung Focus, there is a provision for an SD card. I don't use any right now, because 8 GB is more than enough...

If in the future, I decide to use an SD card on it, then I could. The SD card is formatted in a proprietory format by the phone, and becomes unusable and unreadable in any other phone. It becomes a part of the phone... not hot swappable like in Android or Symbian...

Also, once you insert an SD card there, the phone formats itself and you start fresh. System files are copied to the SD card, and hence, not hot swappable, and literally unreadable in any phone or PC...

But it can be done... Microsoft never officially supported it though...



> 10. No wi-fi hotspot.



Also, wifi hotspot has been enabled for the newer devices... not sure if Lumia 800 has that functionality enabled...



> 23. Bluetooth cannot stream to car audio devices (no rSAP)



I believe I have tried that. I think it works, but not really sure... Someone should test this...



> 34. No way to close an app except pressing back button all the way to the first screen.



That is a feature, not a bug... 



> 54. No video call.



Tango Video chat is available... Maybe even Skype is...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 11, 2012)

I use a Windows Phone and i dont find it lacking like the haters make it out to be . It's similar to iphone and like i've always said, if you want your phone to do everything, you basically want a minicomputer get android

 1. No true multitasking - apps are frozen in the background. 

*similar to iphone , saves battery, much better battery life than android anyday, it has been done for a reason
it's actually better than iphone as some background tasks are allowed, so it's not completely frozen but it's not true multitaking*

 5. Only support up to 16GB storage . 
*not true, supports 32 gb  e.g. samsung focus
* 

 7. Need Zune to transfer files. Zune will only transfer photos, videos & music. All other files need to email/upload to yourself. 

*again similar to iphone, but here it is lacking*

 9. Limited to 800x480 resolution. 
*
it's for a reason, if you want HD screen , buy other phones, this is not a flaw* 
10. No wi-fi hotspot. 

*again, False. I use wifi hotspot everyday*

 11. Cannot use any MP3 file as ringtone except those with strict constraints. 
*oh please... *
 12. Cannot set static IP address so no connection to ad-hoc networks. 
*how many people use static ip in ad-hoc networks, it's rare ... but it's definitely a negative*

 15. Totally closed OS, cannot sideload apps outside MS Marketplace. 

*and why is this an issue, so that you can easily install pirated apk's like android * 

19. No centralized notification page.
*this is a flaw*

20. Alarm clock cannot work when phone is turned off. All Nokia Symbian and Meego phones can do this. 
* a big flaw*

21. The idle screen is completely blank and cannot display time or notifications. 
*this is to save battery*
 24. Cannot stream audio from video to Bluetooth devices (No A2DP). 
*again false, i've used bluetooth headsets*

 26. Cannot use Bluetooth keyboard. 
*i mean seriously... get a computer* 

 29. Ugly 2D flat interface. Oversized fonts for headings treat you like an idiot. 
*this is just being petty*

*i wont comment on other issues.. not worth it*

USABILITY ISSUES 

 30. No always visible status bar for battery life, signal strength, carrier, 2G/3G wi-fi, Bluetooth on.
*it's a design philosophy, minimalist design.. come on* 
 31. Taskmanager has no option to shut down apps you don’t want running in the background. 
*you don't need to shut down apps on a WP... when will people get this?*
 32. Search and Back button cannot be de-activated in apps or games and easily touched by accident which interrupt your user experience.
*oh FFS... this is being too picky* 
 33. Lockscreen need to be activated to show missed call/sms notification.
*no* 
 34. No way to close an app except pressing back button all the way to the first screen.
*again same answer* 
 35. Tiny fonts in messages is very hard to read for those over 45.
*true, for people with specs, but it is still manageable* 
 36. Cannot edit playlist or create new playlists from phone.
*which idiot has written this? does he even know how to use a WP?* 
 37. Cannot delete a song from phone.
*what? kuch bhi..* 
 38. Cannot search your music collection on the phone. 
*it's easy to find songs, just use the phone you'll know..*
 39. Cannot close music player, can only pause. Music player on lockscreen will stay until you reboot. 
*what is the problem.. i'm sure this has been written by a hater..*
 40. No progress bar for current track playing and no indication which track in an album is playing 
 41. Cannot lock screen orientation. 
 42. Online and phone contacts are mixed together with no ability to filter.
*again false* 
 43. Cumbersome dialing with no smartdial. No way to create a ‘Favourites’ list of phone contacts
*false again* 
 44. Cannot save draft sms messages. 
 45. Call history only show phone number type. If a contact has multiple phone nos. for a type the number used is unknown. 
*False again*
 46. Cannot recognize phone numbers in sms or email to save or use as calling number.
*false again* 
 47. Text messages can only be deleted one by one. 
*the whole thread can be deleted*
 48. Cannot select multiple pictures for deleting, sending or uploading. They must be done one at a time. 
*true*
 49. Notification for recurring events is only given once and none thereafter. 
*pin the app to start screen , you'll always see the notification* 
50. Apps are listed alphabetically with no way to group by category. Can be hard to find if you don’t remember the name.
*true* 
 51. Calendar scheduler has no weekly view and monthly view is non-zoomable.
*true* 
 52. No peak/off-peak scheduling for email downloads. 
 53. If both wi-fi and data connection are available which one it chooses to use is unpredictable. User experiences don’t agree with Microsoft that it “typically” choose wi-fi over 3G. 
*cant comment on last two, no experience*

 FEATURE LIMITATIONS 
 54. No video call. 
*are you serious? it's their*
 55. No haptic feedback for keyboard. 
 56. No Swype. 
*you dont need it, just use a WP keyboard*
 57. No flashplayer support.
*yeah i can see the flash support of android, iphone does not have it too.. and flash on mobile is dying , so lame point* 
 58. No support for Java apps. 
 59. No call recording or app to do it. 
 60. No call blocking or app to do it. 
*lol, what crap? my x-gf's blocked * 
61. No screenshots or app to do it. 
 62. No auto wallpaper changer and no app to do it.
*now this is stupid.. * 
 63. Totally locked down os means apps which interact directly with hardware not allowed.
*which makes the OS so stable and smooth.. * 
 64. No equalizer for Zune music player. 
*htc gives an equalizer app, it depends on the phone manufacturer*
 65. FM radio doesn’t work on speaker. 
 66. IE browser has no text reflow, no download capability and no offline reading. 
 67. No 3rd party browsers allowed except those based on IE. 
 68. No built-in pdf file reader, need to buy app.
*lol... false again* 
 69. Cannot open zip or rar files received as email attachment. 
 70. Cannot send or receive video by MMS. 
*who uses mms nowadays, email it*
 71. Office Mobile has much less features than 3rd party Office editors like SmartOffice, QuickOffice and Polaris. Shame on you, Microsoft!
*true* 
 72. No native Google maps and Bing maps is useless for most countries outside U.S. 
*it's a lot improved now.. gmaps is available on WP*
 73. Email time stamp does not show the year. 
 74. Wide difference in apps availability in different markets and users locked to one market.
*not a wide differnece* 
 75. Not all Bing features available outside U.S. 
*they will be when they are ready, and alternatives are available for all bing features *

 DUMB AND DUMBER 
 76. One volume control for all functions including media playback, ringtones, alarms, notifications.
*true* 
 77. Wi-fi disconnects when screen sleeps. Too bad if you are in the middle of a download.
*it does not* 
 78. If you receive a text message when talking on the phone an audio alert will blast your ear at the full volume set. All other phones will give a soft beep. 
*again not trues.. it's not full volume*
 79. Can only enter one mobile phone no. for each contact. Mobile nos. entered in other fields will not accept sms.
*there's a workaround* 
 80. Cannot send/receive MMS without enabling 3G data connection. MMS does not use 3G data. 
 81. Phone cannot be charged when off.
*just put the phone in flight mode, and it will charge like a switched off phone* 
 82. Need to be plugged in to wall charger to sync wirelessly (a funny definition of wireless). 
 83. Volume up/down buttons cannot operate when screen is off.
*man... this dude is just saying crap after crap.. it's false* 
 84. Phone will wake up and display sms content on lockscreen when locked – a privacy violation. 
*omg!*
 85. Phone can be rebooted without unlocking to bypass security lock. 


 FEATURES EVEN DUMB PHONES HAVE BUT WP7.5 DOESN’T 
 86. No bluetooth file transfer. 
*iphone*
 87. Cannot handle USSD codes necessary for prepaid users to obtain services. 
*a workaround is available*
 88. Cannot save new contacts from call history. 
*false again* 
89. Cannot sms contacts from call history. 
*false again*
 90. Cannot show call duration in call history.
*true, but do you really need it?* 
 91. Cannot delete individual calls in call history. 
*false again*
 92. Call history does not group calls by contact.
*design philosophy* 
 93. Call history does not show the time of call for calls older than current day. 
*false again*
 94. Cannot set custom sounds for different types of notifications. 
 95. No ringer profiles. 
 96. No silent option (no vibrate and no ring). 
 97. Cannot send/receive contact as a csv file. 
*true*
 98. Cannot backup sms to PC. 
 99. Cannot save contact to SIM card. 
 100. Cannot change alarm ring tone or use a MP3 file.
*true* 


This post was by a hater, who did not research properly, and was blinded by his M$oft hate i guess 

more than half of it is false , and rest are petty issues , except a few

if you want a smooth lag free experience with good battery life, use WP without any biases, you'll enjoy it. I did.

And if the few missing features are important to you , don't buy WP

but dont spread FUD


----------



## pratyush997 (May 11, 2012)

So finally dropped my dream/plan to buy OMNIA W and will buy Neo V if possible!!!!
MS played last trick to death for Nokia if Apollo update wouldn't come to Lumia 900/800 !!!
Some one Send this context to MS India!!....lolzzz

So finally dropped my dream/plan to buy OMNIA W and will buy Neo V if possible!!!!
MS played last trick to death for Nokia if Apollo update wouldn't come to Lumia 900/800 !!!
Some one Send this context to MS India!!
102-No/very less image editing options!!!

LOLzzzzz


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 11, 2012)

102 is also not true dude  again FUD


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 11, 2012)

that sucks....so thats why lumia was epic fail ...hmmm


----------



## AndroidFan (May 11, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> 60. No call blocking or app to do it.
> *lol, what crap? my x-gf's blocked *



How did you do that? Need to know...



pratyush997 said:


> So finally dropped my dream/plan to buy OMNIA W and will buy Neo V if possible!!!!
> MS played last trick to death for Nokia if Apollo update wouldn't come to Lumia 900/800 !!!
> Some one Send this context to MS India!!....lolzzz
> 
> ...



The only image editing I have ever done on a phone is cropping an image...

Anyways, get yourself the new Sony Xperia U or HTC One V... The Neo V is already old tech...


----------



## Empirial (May 11, 2012)

Switching from Android to Windows Phone Part 1: initial impressions and missing features


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 11, 2012)

o teri Phlame waarz shuru karain Jjji??


----------



## sujoyp (May 11, 2012)

fantasia painter is a free application and superb image editor

use photogram app for HDR...its also great and simple

Applications r less but that doesnt mean they r not there   find it


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 11, 2012)

If you don't have an iPhone, you don't have an iPhone.



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> ~SNIP~



Sorry but


----------



## ico (May 11, 2012)

dunno but Wifi Hotspot and Equalizer are done by manufacturers.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 11, 2012)

If WP7.5 had all these...there would be patent trolling from apple,google and samsung.



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> ...
> blah blah
> ...
> 
> ...



Why would ico refer this link if it wasn't from reliable source.The point is WP7.5 lags many of these when compared with Android.How can you say false with samsung focus as reference..its WP phone in general.


----------



## ico (May 11, 2012)

well, that source isn't exactly reliable. Most are bogus, I know. But 40% are genuine and these are quite a lot.


----------



## hsr (May 11, 2012)

I have so many places to say "that's what she said", but resisting myself. Always been a Microsoft fan, I think they have done a pretty good job transforming from 6.5 to 7. And some article I read said they are adding features like video call(sykpe integrated) and sd card support to the Windows phone 8 os. Remember, this is a brand new OS, so it has it's own time to get up and compete.

Since MS is not very ethical in suing others for patents, they are probably omitting the said ones to avoid a courtroom drama...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 11, 2012)

ico said:


> well, that source isn't exactly reliable. Most are bogus, I know. But 40% are genuine and these are quite a lot.



so you were desperate to start phlame warz


----------



## funskar (May 11, 2012)

50% reasons r reliable..
Sony  said straight away no wp7 fones.. They will concentrate on android

Itwas all ego from nokia for not shaking hands with google's android.. due to microsoft's ex ceo elop
Wp7 is a **** until apollo cums..
U can also see the hefty prices falls of wp7 phones as compared to android..
lumia 800 29k to 24k now it's selling for 21.5k same with 710-omnia..

Wp7 could bcom sweet poison for nokia


----------



## noob (May 11, 2012)

ankit360 said:


> I m using Omnia w which cone with mango install and I have only one reason no to buy WP over Android is less app support as compared to Android. Other then that WP kik a$$ of Android easily



Try to research on why it has got NO apps like we have on iOS and Android. 



hsr said:


> I have so many places to say "that's what she said", but resisting myself. Always been a Microsoft fan, I think they have done a pretty good job transforming from 6.5 to 7. And some article I read said they are adding features like video call(sykpe integrated) and sd card support to the Windows phone 8 os. Remember, this is a brand new OS, so it has it's own time to get up and compete.
> 
> Since MS is not very ethical in suing others for patents, they are probably omitting the said ones to avoid a courtroom drama...



Problem with MS is that they still have that "corporate/enterprise" hat on their head....world has moved..90's era is gone....  I am not saying that they should totally ignore corporate/enterprise vision but should focus on end users requirement more.  e.g IE updates are still tied to windows updates service. The reason IE sucks and not able to keep up with browsers like Opera , FF , Chrome is because of this "corporate/enterprise" hat.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 11, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> If WP7.5 had all these...there would be patent trolling from apple,google and samsung.
> 
> 
> 
> *Why would ico refer this link if it wasn't from reliable source*.



now we have a ico fanboi here  . congrats ico.

and before making statements, *research*.
microsoft has one of the strongest patent portfolios that is why apple or anybody does not sue them...


----------



## noob (May 11, 2012)

> 1. No true multitasking - apps are frozen in the background.
> 
> similar to iphone , saves battery, much better battery life than android anyday, it has been done for a reason
> it's actually better than iphone as some background tasks are allowed, so it's not completely frozen but it's not true multitaking



LOL..to me it looks like too much focus on battery life at cost of end user exp.  This is why we dont have even a single IM app on WP which works gr8. Even Skype is BS ...everytime i leave that app, my friends see me offline....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 11, 2012)

@androidfan

it's a samsung app


----------



## noob (May 11, 2012)

ico said:


> i don't really care about sd card and bluetooth file transfer. Other basic functionality missing is really worrying.
> 
> Meego > wp7.5.
> 
> ...



this :-d



gopi_vbboy said:


> so you were desperate to start phlame warz



hahah   my observation is that , people (esp Nokia fanboys) wants WP to succeed and don't care about Microsoft's attachment to the company. But now that it runs MS OS , suddenly they became MS supporters. I have few such people on my twitter TL


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 11, 2012)

noob said:


> LOL..to me it looks like too much focus on battery life at cost of end user exp.  This is why we dont have even a single IM app on WP which works gr8. Even Skype is BS ...everytime i leave that app, my friends see me offline....



skype app is just ok, it needs a major update... 

and making the phone last longer is part of the user experience


----------



## hsr (May 11, 2012)

> Windows Phone 8 could potentially cut off the Lumia and other Windows Phone 7 devices due to incompatibilities: Sources told The Verge last month that current Windows Phones are not upgradable to WP8.
> 
> If you own a Lumia or another Windows Phone 7 device, this means your phone could be totally obsolete in a matter of months. No more upgrades to new software, and apps will become incompatible with your device.


sauce


----------



## noob (May 11, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> skype app is just ok, it needs a major update...
> 
> and making the phone last longer is part of the user experience



But still i have not found even a single IM app on WP which has good user exp. How could this change if "windows background service" model is basically flawed (runs only once per 30 min).  e.g if you see gtalk or IM+ app on Android, its always connected and its just there...same app (IM+ on WP) gets messages late on WP and sometimes i dont even get messages.  

Another thing i dont like about WP is UI of basic elements...e.g buttons, textboxs..etc...it still looks like windows 95.  ..even the default font used by MS in WP OS does not look good on small screens.  Personally, I liked how UI elements changed from windows 98 to XP and then Vista/windows 7. I fail to see this change from WinMo 5.x/6.x to WP 7.x

This is the best and last opportunity for MS to strike a good balance between restrictions of iOS and freedom of Android.  And if rumors are true that current windows phones (including lumia 800) wont get Apollo update...boom...Nokia should shutdown or move with Android or start development on MeeGo.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 11, 2012)

@hsr
it's still better than android in terms of updates... and if MS dont provide an update for lumia 900(even a wp 7.6 would do) then the mobile story of MS is over


----------



## funskar (May 11, 2012)

noob said:


> this :-d
> 
> 
> 
> hahah   my observation is that , people (esp Nokia fanboys) wants WP to succeed and don't care about Microsoft's attachment to the company. But now that it runs MS OS , suddenly they became MS supporters. I have few such people on my twitter TL



+1
u can see few here on digit too


----------



## sygeek (May 11, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for confirming with these issues. Other WP users please confirm as well.

It's a bit suspicious anyway, this coming from a symbian forum :/. On other thoughts, why would any company want their products to suck? It's obvious that it'll be fixed sooner or later. (Not that I'm denying the other 40% major issues that WP has yet to fix.)

Tbh, if you talk of user experience issues, there's a longer list for android


----------



## theserpent (May 11, 2012)

Nokia thought WP would bring their life back? No it never will,
Nokia has the best hardware/durability with the worst software


----------



## Vyom (May 11, 2012)

*44 annoyances for windows phone 7.5*

*44 annoyances for windows phone 7.5*

Hmm.. A petty attempt by the OP to fill up a list which sounds more like a rant. The way he/she have posted half baked truths about WP7 OS sounds more like he/she was given bribe to write against WP7.

Anyway, I have to praise SSK for separating many of the *Facts from Rants*. And to find out in what ways does WP7 "*really*" miss out I compiled the post by SSK with the original rants.

*Here are the "Actual" list of things which are/may be valid for a WP7 device.*

*OS LIMITATIONS *

2. No Divx/Xvid video codec support. Zune will convert with loss of quality.
3. No mass storage mode.
4. No micro-SD card support.
6. No filemanager. Directory system is totally opaque.
8. Your contact details are automatically uploaded to cloud service whether you like it or not.
12. Cannot set static IP address so no connection to ad-hoc networks.
13. No VPN support for this “corporate enterprise” phone.
14. Cannot sync with Outlook.
16. System font size cannot be changed.
17. Images and photos cannot be renamed in the phone.
18. Windows Live ID account cannot change country once set.
19. No centralized notification page.
20. Alarm clock cannot work when phone is turned off. All Nokia Symbian and Meego phones can do this.
22. Only photos allowed as email attachments, documents not allowed.
23. Bluetooth cannot stream to car audio devices (no rSAP).
25. No support for full on-device encryption required for secure applications like mobile banking and online payment.
27. Cannot silence ringtone or alarm by flipping the phone.
28. Very limited customization option.

*USABILITY ISSUES *

48. Cannot select multiple pictures for deleting, sending or uploading. They must be done one at a time.
50. Apps are listed alphabetically with no way to group by category. Can be hard to find if you don’t remember the name.
51. Calendar scheduler has no weekly view and monthly view is non-zoomable.
52. No peak/off-peak scheduling for email downloads.
53. If both wi-fi and data connection are available which one it chooses to use is unpredictable. User experiences don’t agree with Microsoft that it “typically” choose wi-fi over 3G.

*FEATURE LIMITATIONS *

58. No support for Java apps.
59. No call recording or app to do it.
61. No screenshots or app to do it.
65. FM radio doesn’t work on speaker.
66. IE browser has no text reflow, no download capability and no offline reading.
69. Cannot open zip or rar files received as email attachment.
71. Office Mobile has much less features than 3rd party Office editors like SmartOffice, QuickOffice and Polaris. Shame on you, Microsoft!
73. Email time stamp does not show the year.

*DUMB AND DUMBER *

76. One volume control for all functions including media playback, ringtones, alarms, notifications.
80. Cannot send/receive MMS without enabling 3G data connection. MMS does not use 3G data.
82. Need to be plugged in to wall charger to sync wirelessly (a funny definition of wireless).
85. Phone can be rebooted without unlocking to bypass security lock.

*FEATURES EVEN DUMB PHONES HAVE BUT WP7.5 DOESN’T *

87. Cannot handle USSD codes necessary for prepaid users to obtain services.
94. Cannot set custom sounds for different types of notifications.
95. No ringer profiles.
96. No silent option (no vibrate and no ring).
97. Cannot send/receive contact as a csv file.
98. Cannot backup sms to PC.
99. Cannot save contact to SIM card.
100. Cannot change alarm ring tone or use a MP3 file.
101. Cannot set alarm snooze interval.

So, there are in actual 44 *annoyances *(as I call it, not "reasons not to buy WP7 device"). And I will keep crossing them as and when some of them are proved wrong.


----------



## montsa007 (May 11, 2012)

Instead of 101 reasons, a simple reason could do good.

"Don't buy Windows phone because its not Android/Ios"


----------



## pratyush997 (May 11, 2012)

Nokia's Meego platform was awesome!! 
1st Mistake:-They dropped it!!
2nd Mistake:-They selected WP7
and now "Dhobi Ka Kutta Na Ghar ka na Ghat ka!!"
M$ played an awesome trick to death for Nokia!!
Finally it will result forcing Elop to sell Nokia to M$ or else elop will Say "We make Symbian Supersmartphones!!" 
Better They wouldn't Drop Meego and Maemo Platforms!! and save their Future
Lolzzzzz... Who knows the future ??? Let see!!!


----------



## funskar (May 11, 2012)

This elop s**t ruined nokia..
Nokia will bcom bankrupt or they hav to shake hands wid andro..


----------



## Sujeet (May 11, 2012)

funskar said:


> This elop s**t ruined nokia..
> *Nokia will bcom bankrupt* or they hav to shake hands wid andro..



Currently Just 3 or so Nokia Phones are Riding on WP.
Rest all are Symbian.(1 Maemo+1 Meego )
Why you think Nokia havent Dropped Symbian Completely.???
Year Long Empires of Mega-Multi-Billion-Dollars donT turns to ashes in weeks months or years.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 11, 2012)

Guys, seriously? You are arguing over this baseless post which is done by an idiot here? I thought people here were mature enough. 

Windows Phone has troubles, but so does MeeGo, so did Symbian. It is behind Android in terms of features but don't forget Android is 4 year old while WP is only 1.5 year old. How good was Android after 1.5 years? 

Fandroids, plz don't troll here. Go and wait for official update for your phone. Aandroid is made for techis only.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 11, 2012)

^^^So Do you think Lumia Family and Omnia W(all 2nd Gen Wp7 Devices) Will Get apollo/WP8 Upgrade for sure???


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 11, 2012)

gxsaurav said:


> Fandroids, plz don't troll here. Go and wait for official update for your phone. Aandroid is made for techis only.



And Windows phone for Noobs?

Don't give general opinions.
-Samsung galaxy ace duos - its targeted at common ppl and its a vfm.Not a techie phone.
-Galaxy Note-Business guys
-Karbon mobile- Common ppl
-GSII -techies may be

so Depends on model and manufacturer.


----------



## AndroidFan (May 11, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> @androidfan
> 
> it's a samsung app



Can you please give me a name or location from where I can download it for Samsung Focus? My phone is interop unlocked so I can push any xap I want on it... That software could be very useful to me...



pratyush997 said:


> Nokia's Meego platform was awesome!!
> 1st Mistake:-They dropped it!!
> 2nd Mistake:-They selected WP7
> and now "Dhobi Ka Kutta Na Ghar ka na Ghat ka!!"
> ...



You should read -- Competition is king: why Nokia and Microsoft are the perfect match | The Verge



funskar said:


> This elop s**t ruined nokia..
> Nokia will bcom bankrupt or they hav to shake hands wid andro..



Elop did the right thing... They did not have any real choices... Existing Android players have already saturated the market... Nokia wanted the next big thing, and so they partnered with Microsoft...

Please read this awesome article -- Why Nokia Chose Microsoft: The Real Deal | The Verge Forums



gxsaurav said:


> Guys, seriously? You are arguing over this baseless post which is done by an idiot here? I thought people here were mature enough.
> 
> Windows Phone has troubles, but so does MeeGo, so did Symbian. It is behind Android in terms of features but don't forget Android is 4 year old while WP is only 1.5 year old. How good was Android after 1.5 years?
> 
> Fandroids, plz don't troll here. Go and wait for official update for your phone. Aandroid is made for techis only.



Yes, Android is for smart people. WP7 is for teenage girls. Once they grow up, they will all move to Android...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 11, 2012)

There are few homebrew apps to overcome certain limitations.But come on, give it some time to evolve. They are implementing features one by one. 

And if it helps some android buddies... there are equal number of areas(if not more) where WP7.5 excels. Just go by your needs. Come back to WP once it has all the features that you really need. And as I said earlier, just let it evolve.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 11, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Yes, Android is for smart people. WP7 is for teenage girls. Once they grow up, they will all move to Android...



Can you please state your level of knowledge, what u do etc? This will help in making a better come back. I don't want to disrespect you.



vamsi_krishna said:


> There are few homebrew apps to overcome certain limitations.But come on, give it some time to evolve. They are implementing features one by one.
> 
> And if it helps some android buddies... there are equal number of areas(if not more) where WP7.5 excels. Just go by your needs. Come back to WP once it has all the features that you really need. And as I said earlier, just let it evolve.



QFT. Android didn't reach the level of features it has today in 1 night. It took them years. 

Before ICS, Android's design was like the sewer next to my house. Now, it at least looks like a proper waste disposal plant


----------



## sygeek (May 11, 2012)

Initiating fanboy wars in 3..2..1


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 11, 2012)

gxsaurav said:


> *Fandroids, plz don't troll here.* Go and wait for official update for your phone. Aandroid is made for techis only.


Gotta love the irony.


----------



## hsr (May 11, 2012)

I come from a place where there is OSes I cannot even pronounce *cough chineese*, and have watched people evolve (irrelevant to pokemon) from Nokia 1100s to the current Nokia L800s

From what I've seen,

Rich + Social life = iPhone
Rich + Nerd = High end Android device
Average + Social Life = entry level phones (Nokias, LGs, Samsungs, HTCs)
Average + Nerd = Symbian
Poor + Social life = chineese
Poor + nerd = no phone


----------



## noob (May 11, 2012)

gxsaurav said:


> Windows Phone has troubles, but so does MeeGo, so did Symbian. It is behind Android in terms of features but don't forget Android is 4 year old while WP is only 1.5 year old. How good was Android after 1.5 years?
> 
> .




+1. It should be like this.  



> *See how much traction Android generated after 1.5 years...and see where WP is even after 1.5 years...God bless MS and Nokia.*


----------



## sygeek (May 11, 2012)

hsr said:


> I come from a place where there is OSes I cannot even pronounce *cough chineese*, and have watched people evolve (irrelevant to pokemon) from Nokia 1100s to the current Nokia L800s
> 
> From what I've seen,
> 
> ...


Very well put down! I could relate to each of them in real life


----------



## pratyush997 (May 11, 2012)

^^^Cool!


----------



## Sujeet (May 11, 2012)

hsr said:


> I come from a place where there is OSes I cannot even pronounce *cough chineese*, and have watched people evolve (irrelevant to pokemon) from Nokia 1100s to the current Nokia L800s
> 
> From what I've seen,
> 
> ...



Replace NERD with Geeks.
Nerd=No Life


----------



## mrintech (May 11, 2012)

Good list - Android FTW


----------



## clmlbx (May 11, 2012)

hsr said:


> From what I've seen,
> 
> Rich + Social life = iPhone
> Rich + Nerd = High end Android device
> ...



Seriously! where is money factor? 

This might be to most of it but not "all".

High end mobiles:  For me Android means Freedom and Flexibility.. So I like it.. still waiting for my first android. IMO android better then ios.. no debate just statement

average:-  I am using symbian.. which also means smart(don't compare with android but better then others). even symbian let us be a step ahead then others and little bragging too in our social group..

Poor: I would better stay without phone instead of buying ****! better wait and collect more.. 

I am waiting to buy High end android from last couple of months. because I don't wish to buy old generation phone like s2 so was waiting for s3 and now it does not seem good to but still thinking, waiting for reviews . If not good then will wait for hayabusa.


----------



## Terabyte (May 11, 2012)

Another fanboi war thread.
*ico* should have seen this coming before starting such a thread.

Guys just buy the phone according to your needs and move on.


----------



## Sujeet (May 11, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> Another fanboi war thread.
> *ico* *should have seen this coming before starting such a thread.*
> 
> Guys just buy the phone according to your needs and move on.



Ofcourse he must have foreseen this.
LOL  surely he created this for fun-tertainment.


----------



## sygeek (May 11, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> Poor: I would better stay without phone instead of buying ****! better wait and collect more..
> 
> I am waiting to buy High end android from last couple of months. because I don't wish to buy old generation phone like s2 so was waiting for s3 and now it does not seem good to but still thinking, waiting for reviews . If not good then will wait for hayabusa.


But poor people wouldn't care to buy high end phones at the first place. Everyone uses a phone nowadays, even those sabzi walas.


----------



## red dragon (May 11, 2012)

Anyone remember cupcake?It was far worse than the current winmo.
Hell!Android after so many years could not find an alarm which works when the phone is turned off!
Unless Google do something about the battery drain pretty soon,they should stop boasting about true multitasking.


----------



## Vyom (May 11, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Unless Google do something about the battery drain pretty soon,they should stop boasting about true multitasking.



Well, not being an fan boy here, but just want to clarify one thing.
Much of the battery drain in Android depends on how have the device been configured. A properly configured device (read non bloated apps and good ROM) have gone as far as 11 days with moderate use! My own device runs for about 36 hours on moderate use and data ON all the time.
But my friend's Android doesn't even run for 20 hours without recharge since he never optimize it (doesn't remove stock apps, dont reduce brightness etc).

And one of the major reasons for battery drain sometimes is Wake Locks, which in easy language is "a fault in the app causing it not to goto sleep mode" and is NOT a fault of Android OS.

I think the amount of battery which Android takes is justified because of the efficiency it provides (by becoming a mini PC).


----------



## sygeek (May 11, 2012)

^That's because your friend is your everyday average user like the other 90%. This is where android lacks tbh. Why doesn't the device come preconfigured with the best settings for his phone? Do you guys even get to configure your phone at the first bootup along with the information how it'll affect the performance (battery)?


----------



## red dragon (May 11, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Well, not being an fan boy here, but just want to clarify one thing.
> 
> *And one of the major reasons for battery drain sometimes is Wake Locks, which in easy language is "a fault in the app causing it not to goto sleep mode" and is NOT a fault of Android OS.*
> 
> I think the amount of battery which Android takes is justified because of the efficiency it provides (by becoming a mini PC).



The wake locks are not always rogue apps,as a matter of fact most the wake locks are associated with system apps/processes.
It IS the fault of the o.s.
The poor power management is not at all justified in a mobile phone,no matter how powerful/efficient it is.
Recently played with the oneX,it`s battery life is a joke on 3G!


----------



## rajan1311 (May 11, 2012)

not sure about the list...but I like my W7.5 phone..

as ssk pointed out, loads of **** in that article..


----------



## ico (May 11, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Hell!Android after so many years could not find an alarm which works when the phone is turned off!


To implement that kind of thing - you need a firmware + OS approach. Or a minimal process running in background even when the phone is *switched off*. So, switch off != switch off. Only Symbian/Meego/Feature phones do this.

For iOS, Android and Windows Phone - switch off = switch off. Alarm won't work. Use flight mode.


----------



## Vyom (May 11, 2012)

sygeek said:


> ^That's because your friend is your everyday average user like the other 90%. This is where android lacks tbh. Why doesn't the device come preconfigured with the best settings for his phone? Do you guys even get to configure your phone at the first bootup along with the information how it'll affect the performance (battery)?



Lol, never really thought it this way. But on second thought, the reason why the device don't come preconfigured with the phone is because of manufacturers. They "love" to bundle Bloatwares with every device they ship. :/

Apple's iPhone have the advantage of being developed on single standards, which may not be possible on Android.

Anyway, you are correct partly.


----------



## hsr (May 12, 2012)

I have this 2 year old E63 (for Fandroids, it's a Symbian S60v3 device), and last year while I was drunk and jumping the hostel gate, I forgot to take it from the concrete wall. It stayed there for the whole night, for which there was 3 - 4 hours of rain.

Next day, I went and took the phone, kept it under a 60W incandescent bulb for 12 hours and the phone was back in perfect condition. The battery was not at all affected by this. It still runs for a week and a half on standby and 5 - 6 days on furious usage including wifi for 3 hours a day. (yes we had wifi back then)

Nokia's apps are the most researched ones, and symbian labs was the best R & D there was. I think that ethics are being followed still. They focus on what a regular user wants and not what a typical geek would drool over.


----------



## Tamoghno (May 12, 2012)

market have rejected WP7. look at the Lumia 800 price freefall. or even worse look at the 2nd hand price of lumia 800. nobody wants Windows phone. end of story. 

Microsoft / Nokia themselves said  that their primary target for WP users is the ones upgrading from featurephone . they were right , WP7 for now feels like a featurephone glorified with app support. its not for those who are used to capabilities of Symbian or Android.


----------



## sygeek (May 12, 2012)

Tamoghno said:


> market have rejected WP7. look at the Lumia 800 price freefall. or even worse look at the 2nd hand price of lumia 800. nobody wants Windows phone. end of story.
> 
> Microsoft / Nokia themselves said  that their primary target for WP users is the ones upgrading from featurephone . they were right , WP7 for now feels like a featurephone glorified with app support. its not for those who are used to capabilities of Symbian or Android.


If you compare how good a phone just by how it performs in the market, all symbian phones should be epicly awesome then.



hsr said:


> I have this 2 year old E63 (for Fandroids, it's a Symbian S60v3 device), and last year while I was drunk and jumping the hostel gate, I forgot to take it from the concrete wall. It stayed there for the whole night, for which there was 3 - 4 hours of rain.
> 
> Next day, I went and took the phone, kept it under a 60W incandescent bulb for 12 hours and the phone was back in perfect condition. The battery was not at all affected by this. It still runs for a week and a half on standby and 5 - 6 days on furious usage including wifi for 3 hours a day. (yes we had wifi back then)
> 
> Nokia's apps are the most researched ones, and symbian labs was the best R & D there was. I think that ethics are being followed still. They focus on what a regular user wants and not what a typical geek would drool over.


Yeah, Nokia phones are known to have a pretty good build quality. I doubt any other phone can come at par with this.


----------



## R2K (May 12, 2012)

gxsaurav said:


> Before ICS, Android's design was like the sewer next to my house. Now, it at least looks like a proper waste disposal plant



Android UI can be customized according to Users taste easily. Even a noob can do so to a large extent by just installing a custom launcher for android.


----------



## AndroidFan (May 12, 2012)

R2K said:


> Android UI can be customized according to Users taste easily. Even a noob can do so to a large extent by just installing a custom launcher for android.



Even new users with little experience can do it, but gxsaurav cannot be bothered...


----------



## pratyush997 (May 12, 2012)

If microsoft wants to beat Android and apple,,,,,wp7 must have to go open source so that modders/coders can make cfw/c roms easily providing unlocked bootloaders and apply tweaks


----------



## sujoyp (May 12, 2012)

WP7 is the competitor or IOS and not android....its the undeniable truth

There is no point in discussing an open source OS with a close environment OS like IOS and WP7

If Iphone with IOS can be the top selling cellphone in the world so can the WP7

IOS is on its 4-5 update cycle and WP7 is on just 2nd....give it some time


----------



## Sujeet (May 12, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> If microsoft wants to beat Android and apple,,,,,wp7 must have to go open source so that modders/coders can make cfw/c roms easily providing unlocked bootloaders and apply tweaks





*Microsoft* and *OpenSource*.!


----------



## hsr (May 12, 2012)

I think *gxsaurav* meant the overall OS design and not the stupid UI.
I was never a fan of app tiles, and the idea of putting everything you got on a single screen is just not worth my pennies.

Just so there is some clear wind, I support Nokia because of their overall feature. They have the best warranty service, customer support, build quality and the best R & D out there. I also happen to be a windows fanboi so that would obviously make me a WP7 supporter.

Crying about the number of applications on the market is just premature. Symbian never even had a marketplace until Ovi store(now Nokia store) was set up. These thousands of applications you claim are copies of one another and pointless crap like a fingerprint reader. A true mobile user would account to the durability, standby, power and most of all *does not crash when refreshing page* type of os. For that, the Nokia 1100 wins, end of discussion.


----------



## clmlbx (May 12, 2012)

sygeek said:


> But poor people wouldn't care to buy high end phones at the first place. Everyone uses a phone nowadays, even those sabzi walas.



 where did I said to get High end.. and for poor I was just giving my opinion for what I think or what I would have done in their circumstances . Wait and collect to get a good branded type phone rather then Chinese phones. 

I am looking for high end phone and am sliding toward s3 .. most probably I am gonna buy it..



sygeek said:


> ^That's because your friend is your everyday average user like the other 90%. This is where android lacks tbh. *Why doesn't the device come preconfigured with the best settings for his phone?* Do you guys even get to configure your phone at the first bootup along with the information how it'll affect the performance (battery)?



Iphone is the answer for that in bold. .. android comes with flexibility, to push where you want to either to performance or looks


----------



## Sujeet (May 12, 2012)

hsr said:


> Crying about the number of applications on the market is just premature. Symbian never even had a marketplace until Ovi store(now Nokia store) was set up. These thousands of applications you claim are copies of one another and pointless crap like a fingerprint reader.* A true mobile user would account to the durability, standby, power and most of all *does not crash when refreshing page* type of os.* For that, the Nokia 1100 wins, end of discussion.



QFT.
Fandroids have taken up the no-of-app-sh#t too much.Its just not worth it anymore.
A tons of apps with little difference hardly matters.
It should get the job done in first Place.
Its the Phone and Usability in *offline mode*(i.e no app mania) that should matter.


----------



## CloudS (May 12, 2012)

1. No true multitasking - apps are frozen in the background.
Its possible to do that, the app will actually run but yes by default its frozen
2. No Divx/Xvid video codec support. Zune will convert with loss of quality. 
3. No mass storage mode.
What? Its's there, perhaps not for all phones but its there
4. No micro-SD card support.
Not applicable to all 
5. Only support up to 16GB storage .
Not true
6. No filemanager. Directory system is totally opaque. 
Again, its there
7. Need Zune to transfer files. Zune will only transfer photos, videos & music. All other files need to email/upload to yourself. 
8. Your contact details are automatically uploaded to cloud service whether you like it or not.
I don't think so 
9. Limited to 800x480 resolution. 
10. No wi-fi hotspot.
False 

The list is totally false, after 10 I didn't even read those. Don't know from where did you got that list.


----------



## kartikoli (May 12, 2012)

*78. If you receive a text message when talking on the phone an audio alert will blast your ear at the full volume set. All other phones will give a soft beep. *

thanks  ... just cancelled my payment for a window phone


----------



## Sujeet (May 12, 2012)

LOL.
That first post is proving so damn misleading right now!!


----------



## CloudS (May 12, 2012)

Just a few more things which are *FALSE*. I must say, don't bother reading this list.
PS - Just made a quick view, not reading the whole list. Its a funny list though.

37. Cannot delete a song from phone.

42. Online and phone contacts are mixed together with no ability to filter. 

88. Cannot save new contacts from call history. 

96. No silent option (no vibrate and no ring).


----------



## andro (May 12, 2012)

The facts given in the OP are not completely true,the counter post clarify them clearly.
Looks like the the person who has written those didn't know that you have to configure a phone after buying.
Another fact that I would like to state here about WP7 that is not highlighted is to make use of the OS you need a fast and high limit or unlimited data connection.Use the phone on a regular EDGE network and you would feel the device lacking in terms of overall performance.It also pulls data at quite a constant rate and ther is no way to customize data usage for particular apps.It's either ON or OFF for the data usage.It's not like an Android or iPhone where even on 2G networks you can run your phone easily.

P.S-I have used all the three OS on 3g networks and currently using a Note.


----------



## coolfire92 (May 12, 2012)

Give the os a chance to mature.
I used my friends omnia w and was impressed with the fluidity and performance.
Sure it has it faults here and there but remember microsoft never does things 
right the first time then drops a bombshell.

But also take a look at this Enjoying Chevron? Say Goodbye to Your Developer Unlock

And the problem with android is fragmentation and crap developers from manufacturers like samsung,micromax to name a few.They just hack away at the code until it works somewhat and sell it to the public.A major problem with battery is caused by users themselves by installing rogue(?) apps which keep transfering data (data mining?) which causes drain.

Developers are having a tough time to clean up the mess samsung made in my phone's kernel to be able to port a newer version of android.Use a clean and properly coded rom and you would not believe your phone was that capable.My phone performs so much better on a alpha rom(yes alpha not even beta without all features working properly or none at all) than on "samdung's official" 2.2 rom.


----------



## montsa007 (May 12, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> *And Windows phone for Noobs?*
> 
> Don't give general opinions.
> -Samsung galaxy ace duos - its targeted at common ppl and its a vfm.Not a techie phone.
> ...



*No, n00bs are for windows phones*, had a hearty laugh on this comment


----------



## pratyush997 (May 12, 2012)

haha....point no. 78....lol rofl.......


----------



## noob (May 12, 2012)

coolfire92 said:


> But also take a look at this Enjoying Chevron? Say Goodbye to Your Developer Unlock



LOL..this program is closed long back...


----------

